# Manfred von Richthofen



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2017)

Very very rare

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2017)

... his sister married British author D.H. Lawrence, IIRC


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## stona (Feb 26, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... his sister married British author D.H. Lawrence, IIRC



Frieda von Richtofen (Frieda Weekley when she took up with Lawrence in 1912, they married after her divorce from Ernest Weekley two years later) was a distant relative, someone worked out that she was a fifth cousin once removed, of the 'Red Baron'.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2017)

.... whoops ..... another myth ... thanks


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2017)

Notice in pic one a visit to the front by Anthony Fokker meeting the Baron.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2017)

Manfred Richthofen Getting In Albatros C IX


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2017)

Post 1 pic 4:
Victory 61.
Photos show Sopwith Pup of 46 Sqdn.
Pilot Lt. Algernon Frederick Bird, 2/5 Norfolk Regiment.
3rd September 1917.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 27, 2017)

Great pics. In Post #1, the 4th image shows Lt Bird, pilot of Sopwith Pup B1795 shown in a couple of the other images. Bird was shot down by Richtofen on 3 Sep 17. Richtofen was flying a Fokker triplane.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> Great pics. In Post #1, the 4th image shows Lt Bird, pilot of Sopwith Pup B1795 shown in a couple of the other images. Bird was shot down by Richtofen on 3 Sep 17. Richtofen was flying a Fokker triplane.



Plse see post 8


----------



## soulezoo (Feb 28, 2017)

Truly great stuff there... thanks for sharing!


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 4, 2017)

Agree! Great to see.


----------



## mike cunningham (Mar 6, 2017)

thanks for the info and pics the tv show "Dogfights" recently featured WWI air warfare it can be easily streamed


----------



## The Basket (Mar 6, 2017)

You can always judge a Richthofen picture by his head bandage. Almost fatally wounded 6th july. 1917.
Certainly a ticket home he carried on flying regardless


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Sir Percy Ware-Armitage (Apr 20, 2017)

Great photos! Thanks!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

NPG Richthofen Jasta Kampf-Flieger Pilot Pour le merite Medal Eisernes Kreuz WW1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

His brother Lothar

Richthofen 3001 Jasta Kampf-Flieger Pilot Pour le merite Medal Flugzeug WW1 PK | eBay
Richthofen 3000 Jasta Kampf-Flieger Pilot Pour le merite Medal Flugzeug WW1 PK | eBay


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2019)

Great stuff!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2019)




----------

